# GA16DE metal vaulve cover?



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

OK i just want to know if this is right. If i buy a 91-93 b13 metal ga16de vaulve cover, can i install it on my 99 b14 ga16de?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes you can install a b13 valve cover into a b14
I did the valve cover change like 3 or 4 months ago.
Remember just to buy a new gasket.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

and bolts


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think the bolts need to be B13 bolts....


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *Yes you can install a b13 valve cover into a b14
> I did the valve cover change like 3 or 4 months ago.
> Remember just to buy a new gasket. *


Well since you have done this, is there anything else that has to be carried over from the b13 to get the cover properlly installed? Or is it just the cover and a new gasket? Also new bolts just to be safe. Did you use the same bolts that you took off?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

No you only need the gasket kit.
The gasket kit come with the bolts (Auto-zone)


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Sweet thanks bro.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *No you only need the gasket kit.
> The gasket kit come with the bolts (Auto-zone) *


 B13 Gasket kit or B14 gasket kit or it doesn't matter.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

b13 gasket kit 1.6l


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *OK i just want to know if this is right. If i buy a 91-93 b13 metal ga16de vaulve cover, can i install it on my 99 b14 ga16de? *


Was the 94 B13 cover also metal?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

all b13 covers are metal


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Cool, I just got one off a 94, but there's a couple things different on it. It has a metal tube sticking off the right side, and a rubber hose on top.???


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Here's the results of the B13 cover on the B14...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Quick Question,

After polishing a v/c is there anyway to throw somekind of clear coating on it to stop from all the finger prints. I really want to do it because my Pops has his own metal polishing company with the big big buffers the spin at like 300 mph... But I don't want to be cleaning it every 3 days .


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I would think that any clear you put on it woudnt be able to stand the temps of the engine bay.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I guess i will de1al with the prints then...... 
it has to look better thasn it does now


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Honestlly how much do you have you hands all over the cover anyway? Just keep a soft cloth with you when you work on your engine, and wipe it down when you finished........lol


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

use paint (clear coat) for high temp
u can find it at auto zone


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2003)

Peeps, How much is the B13 cover and are they like hard to find? We only got plastic ones in Oz.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Got mine from a local junkyard for about 15 bucks, they are all metal, as stated before, eventhough they don't look like it.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

myoung said:


> *Here's the results of the B13 cover on the B14... *



How do you get it to have a clean chome polish like that?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Revolution said:


> *How do you get it to have a clean chome polish like that? *


Had it polished and ultrasonicially cleaned at a local metal polishing shop...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

How much did that run you Mike? I have a place that will polish mine out for fifty bucks. I just want to know the going price for something like that.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *How much did that run you Mike? I have a place that will polish mine out for fifty bucks. I just want to know the going price for something like that. *



yeah that's about right...I think it was maybe an extra 20 for the ultrasonic cleaning... but worth it..


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Whats ultrasonic cleaning?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

A transducer mounted on the side or bottom of a cleaning tank is excited by a frequency generator to produce high frequency vibrations in the cleaning medium. These vibrations dislodge contaminants from crevices and blind holes that normal cleaning methods would not affect.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool....thanks Nostrodomas


----------

